# Trading in New Zealand



## dk99 (10 September 2009)

Hi, Was wondering if anyone has traded shares in New Zealand? Trying to find an online discount broker like commsec or etrade but can't find anything.

Does anyone know of any online broker sites for NZ shares?

Thanks,


----------



## zac12 (23 September 2009)

try www directbroking co nz


----------



## kam75 (23 September 2009)

Does NZ have a stockmarket?  Seriously why would you bother.


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2009)

kam75 said:


> Does NZ have a stockmarket?  Seriously why would you bother.




To trade NZ shares?


----------



## Who Dares Wins (24 September 2009)

Try ASB Securities.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (10 January 2014)

New Zealand market did well along with few markets such as Pakistan and Sri-Lanka when compare with other markets in the Asia Pacific region this week. Is there any reason that New Zealand market is resilient?  In the mean time XERO, one of the top star performers in the global stocks markets is currently having beautiful run. How far can Xero go?


----------

